# Brutal reminder for men who never get approached



## Deleted member 245 (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 17, 2019)

Fuck. Fuck. FUCK these cunts.


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 17, 2019)

Its ogre boyos


----------



## qwep (Jan 17, 2019)

But to women anyone who isnt 7+/10 attractive, they will consider ugly


----------



## VST (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 17, 2019)

qwep said:


> But to women anyone who isnt 7+/10 attractive, they will consider ugly


yep, exactly, sub8 actually


----------



## Time Travel (Jan 17, 2019)

Sad but true


----------



## CrazyPassion01 (Jan 17, 2019)

Ive been approached by women but had to turn them down


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Jan 17, 2019)

VST said:


>


ok chad


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 17, 2019)

VST said:


>







Fuck off


----------



## androidcel (Jan 17, 2019)

I have gotten approached by 3psl girl, does that mean i am slayer


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 17, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Fuck. Fuck. FUCK these cunts.


----------



## disillusioned (Jan 17, 2019)

Tbh this is a vast improvement over the "your personality isn't very good" meme.


----------



## SHARK (Jan 17, 2019)

*FUCK BEING NON CHAD GODDAMMIT!*


----------



## Nibba (Jan 17, 2019)

SHARK said:


> *FUCK BEING NON CHAD GODDAMMIT!*


Sorry you're a moon faced ogre. Tough being both a framecel and ugly


----------



## SHARK (Jan 17, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Sorry you're a moon faced ogre. Tough being both a framecel and ugly


I'm not a framecel. Just ugly face.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 17, 2019)

CrazyPassion01 said:


> Ive been approached by women but had to turn them down


Fuck off.


androidcel said:


> I have gotten approached by 3psl girl, does that mean i am slayer


Well I'm jelly.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 17, 2019)

CrazyPassion01 said:


> Ive been approached by women but had to turn them down


Shut up


----------



## Nibba (Jan 17, 2019)

CrazyPassion01 said:


> Ive been approached by women but had to turn them down


Me too brah


----------



## LooksJourney (Jan 17, 2019)

Over.


----------



## NormieKilla (Jan 17, 2019)

I might be ugly but I have a great soul


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 17, 2019)

CrazyPassion01 said:


> Ive been approached by women but had to turn them down


So have i but that dosent make you attractive. Uggos dont count boyo


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 17, 2019)

Lmfao, but what if I told you.........
I was approached by a 7/10, she talked to me for half an hour, her friends told me she is interested, I then asked for her number 2 days later and she gave it to me. Texted her later in the evening asking her out and guess what? She said NO!


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jan 17, 2019)

Got approached, but yet women do the first step in rare cases (if you are an 8).
They will send signals, but they wait for you


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’ve been approached by women but they don’t stay very long


----------



## SHARK (Jan 17, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Me too brah


LARP


----------



## theropeking (Jan 17, 2019)

Probably written by an ugly extrovert black nigga girl that gives pussy to every nigga in her hood.
Disgusting creatures.


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Jan 17, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Probably written by an ugly extrovert black nigga girl that gives pussy to every nigga in her hood.
> Disgusting creatures.


Lol i know she hurted ur feeling by tje way you comment. Just accept it men you will never be chad and you will never be approached by the girls you like. And indeed she probably that lowlife hoodhoe who has nothing more to offer than that expanded time consuming black hole she calls a vagina. Fucking slut i hope she chokes on a bbc and sufficate until her worthless soul leaves her disguisting black body. Fucking slu fuck her how dare she say things like this she need to fuck of fucking lowlife peasant scum. She is nothing more than a pile of shit


----------



## GoonCel (Jan 17, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> Sad but true


----------



## Littleboy (Jan 17, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


>



This just confirms the  to be true as fuck. No NPC can disprove of what we've already known.

Their next argument is or arguments are:

1. Sex is not an entitlement... True it's a recognised physiological need the same as food, water, shelter & the like.
2. She's not representative... I fail to see how she's not with those many retweets & likes.
3. You can do without sex & survive. I know priests & the like etc who manage... Did they ask them? Do they know what they get up to behind closed doors?
4. Work on your personality... True but only after looksmaxxxing first aka Halo effect which Vice article even acknowledged.
5. Stop whining & complaining... You first about your "pets" petty grievances...
6. Lack of sex won't kill you, silly Incel... Actually it causes ailments which can. So deary 2 degrees of separation is adequate to state that it is a direct cause.
7. You're negative... No I'm realistic.

Much more.


disillusioned said:


> Tbh this is a vast improvement over the "your personality isn't very good" meme.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 17, 2019)

Littleboy said:


> Actually it causes ailments which can.


Damn dude, like what?


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 17, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Damn dude, like what?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 17, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


>



Will watch tomorrow.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 17, 2019)

This applies to black women mostly, though. White women aren't like that. To demonstrate, my gl curry friend got cold approached by a Moroccan girl during daylight hours. He ignored her. 


Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Lol i know she hurted ur feeling by tje way you comment. Just accept it men you will never be chad and you will never be approached by the girls you like. And indeed she probably that lowlife hoodhoe who has nothing more to offer than that expanded time consuming black hole she calls a vagina. Fucking slut i hope she chokes on a bbc and sufficate until her worthless soul leaves her disguisting black body. Fucking slu fuck her how dare she say things like this she need to fuck of fucking lowlife peasant scum. She is nothing more than a pile of shit


Kankerhoer wat lul je nou? Heb je zijn side profile niet gezien? Letterlijk Chad-tier.


CrazyPassion01 said:


> Ive been approached by women but had to turn them down





androidcel said:


> I have gotten approached by 3psl girl, does that mean i am slayer





Nibba said:


> Me too brah





TurboAutist45 said:


> So have i but that dosent make you attractive. Uggos dont count boyo





Guess What? said:


> Got approached, but yet women do the first step in rare cases (if you are an 8).
> They will send signals, but they wait for you





Lifeisgood72 said:


> I’ve been approached by women but they don’t stay very long


Story time fellas, where did you get approached? How did you respond?


----------



## BornAgainChad (Jan 17, 2019)

It's not the fact that they don't approach men that are downright ugly that pisses me off, it's how they let a man with average looks rot. Fucking cunts.


----------



## speedmaxx (Jan 17, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> This applies to black women mostly, though. White women aren't like that. To demonstrate, my gl curry friend got cold approached by a Moroccan girl during daylight hours. He ignored her.
> 
> Kankerhoer wat lul je nou? Heb je zijn side profile niet gezien? Letterlijk Chad-tier.
> 
> ...


A girl at my high school asked me to marry her as her boyfriend watched...the other times weren't so interesting.


----------



## dogtown (Jan 17, 2019)

speedmaxx said:


> A girl at my high school asked me to marry her as her boyfriend watched...the other times weren't so interesting.



Wtf...

Are you a chad or something post pictures


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Jan 17, 2019)

i was daytime approached by a legit 7 psl girl about 3 years ago when i was still fat, but my aspie levels were at an all time high


----------



## dogtown (Jan 17, 2019)

Got approached by a land whale once,


----------



## speedmaxx (Jan 17, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Wtf...
> 
> Are you a chad or something post pictures


I'm not really a chad. I have decent bone structure, so I look good in favorable lighting. I'm black, so I've mostly been approached by black or biracial women. I posted a picture a while ago.


----------



## dogtown (Jan 17, 2019)

speedmaxx said:


> I'm not really a chad. I have decent bone structure, so I look good in favorable lighting. I'm black, so I've mostly been approached by black or biracial women. I posted a picture a while ago.



I’ll try find it


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 17, 2019)

speedmaxx said:


> A girl at my high school asked me to marry her as her boyfriend watched...the other times weren't so interesting.



Jfl at cucking her bf.



freakofnature said:


> i was daytime approached by a legit 7 psl girl about 3 years ago when i was still fat, but my aspie levels were at an all time high



Had you never seen her before? You must have a good looking face.


----------



## speedmaxx (Jan 17, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I’ll try find it


Here's a video of myself. The lighting is better.


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 17, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


>


in my life only one girl (half asian race) flirted with me explicitly


----------



## dogtown (Jan 17, 2019)

speedmaxx said:


> Here's a video of myself. The lighting is better.



Look good


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 17, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> This applies to black women mostly, though. White women aren't like that. To demonstrate, my gl curry friend got cold approached by a Moroccan girl during daylight hours. He ignored her.
> 
> Kankerhoer wat lul je nou? Heb je zijn side profile niet gezien? Letterlijk Chad-tier.
> 
> ...


Festival, houseparties, clubs, a pregame and drunk kebab eating. I politely rejected them


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 17, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Festival, houseparties, clubs, a pregame and drunk kebab eating. I politely rejected them



Fuaaaark non-uggos have it easy.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Jan 17, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Had you never seen her before? You must have a good looking face.



It was at uni, never talked to her, but ive walked past her through crowd before, like i recognised her face instantly cuz she was pretty. She walked up to me, asked how im doing with my courses. She was smiling at me, standing close to me, playing with hair . Followed me to subway and we rode subway together while talking... well except I was very passive and didnt realise the situation. I didn't ask her personal questiosn while she asked personal stuff about me. I was just rly fat and had this midnset that it's not possible any girl would like me cuz I never really had that kind of an attention before. I don't really have an above avg face, but top % height/frame, but I was also very fat so that girl must've had a thing for tall guys


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 17, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> It was at uni, never talked to her, but ive walked past her through crowd before, like i recognised her face instantly cuz she was pretty. She walked up to me, asked how im doing with my courses. She was smiling at me, standing close to me, playing with hair . Followed me to subway and we rode subway together while talking... well except I was very passive and didnt realise the situation. I didn't ask her personal questiosn while she asked personal stuff about me. I was just rly fat and had this midnset that it's not possible any girl would like me cuz I never really had that kind of an attention before. I don't really have an above avg face, but top % height/frame, but I was also very fat so that girl must've had a thing for tall guys


Damn, I imagine you must be kicking yourself over it thinking about that experience. Feelsgoodman.jpg although like I said earlier, I'm too ugly to be approached. Feelsbadman.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Jan 17, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Damn, I imagine you must be kicking yourself over it thinking about that experience. Feelsgoodman.jpg although like I said earlier, I'm too ugly to be approached. Feelsbadman.jpg



Yeah I used to feel really bad about it till I started looksmaxxing. I mean now that I thinked about it this experience might've had to do a lot with it sub-consciously cause I've started cardio/watching kcals and all that shit 1-2 months after this event.


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 18, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Fuaaaark non-uggos have it easy.


You wouldnt want to toutch them anyway


----------



## Mewcel (Jan 18, 2019)

PUAcels on suicidewatch


----------



## mrdolphin (Jan 18, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Lmfao, but what if I told you.........
> I was approached by a 7/10, she talked to me for half an hour, her friends told me she is interested, I then asked for her number 2 days later and she gave it to me. Texted her later in the evening asking her out and guess what? She said NO!
> View attachment 13661


HINT : She just wanted attention... If you just took her number and then never texted her she would have wanted you even more.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 18, 2019)

mrdolphin said:


> HINT : She just wanted attention... If you just took her number and then never texted her she would have wanted you even more.


Yeah, I figured, fucking attention whores.


----------



## Mansnob (Jan 18, 2019)

I only get approached by gays and ugly black girls


----------



## mrdolphin (Jan 18, 2019)

Mansnob said:


> I only get approached by gays and ugly black girls


If you're getting approached by anyone at all that means you are pretty good looking.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 18, 2019)

mrdolphin said:


> If you're getting approached by anyone at all that means you are pretty good looking.


No. If they're below average then that means OP's average, not good looking.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 18, 2019)

Cold approaching ain't a thing in my country. But I did get initial interests from women online.


----------



## mrdolphin (Jan 18, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> No. If they're below average then that means OP's average, not good looking.


Cope
It is incredibly hard for someone to approach someone else romantically (as long as you aren't socially retarded like myself... which in this case would be a good thing). Almost all people are scared of rejection. Men find it hard to approach women, now imagine how hard it is for a women to approach. They're entire world is based around being liked and desired by others. If you reject a girl, you are literally crushing her entire spirit. Do you really believe that ugly women approach ugly men? JFL if you do.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 18, 2019)

mrdolphin said:


> Cope
> It is incredibly hard for someone to approach someone else romantically (as long as you aren't socially retarded like myself... which in this case would be a good thing). Almost all people are scared of rejection. Men find it hard to approach women, now imagine how hard it is for a women to approach. They're entire world is based around being liked and desired by others. If you reject a girl, you are literally crushing her entire spirit. Do you really believe that ugly women approach ugly men? JFL if you do.


I said average not below average you dumbfuck


----------



## mrdolphin (Jan 18, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> I said average not below average you dumbfuck


Ugly women dont approach fucking 5/10 normies. Wow you're slow.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 18, 2019)

mrdolphin said:


> Ugly women dont approach fucking 5/10 normies. Wow you're slow.


Yes, that's rare, but still happens.


----------



## mrdolphin (Jan 18, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Yes, that's rare, but still happens.


People also win the lottery... Yes it happens but it's extremely rare.


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 18, 2019)

mrdolphin said:


> Ugly women dont approach fucking 5/10 normies. Wow you're slow.


Yes they do


----------



## Mansnob (Jan 18, 2019)

mrdolphin said:


> If you're getting approached by anyone at all that means you are pretty good looking.


Getting approached by mostly gays means I look like a feminine twink


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 20, 2019)

thats why I just act like a cunt to every woman I talk to.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 20, 2019)

mrdolphin said:


> Ugly women dont approach fucking 5/10 normies. Wow you're slow.


If you stepped outside a bit youd see that is incorrect.


----------



## Coping (Jan 20, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> thats why I just act like a cunt to every woman I talk to.


Low inhibition slayer theory


----------



## SeiGun (Jan 20, 2019)

i approached by landwhale, gay and sub 3-4 before, most of the time is from social media


----------



## shimada (Jan 20, 2019)

VST said:


>


----------



## Wholesome BOI (Jan 20, 2019)

Ima go take a shower then become chad brb.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Apr 18, 2019)

Just in case you forgot. Happy Thursday.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Apr 18, 2019)

If anyone approached me I would punch them


----------



## kobecel (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## TBOLT (Apr 18, 2019)

It's over.


----------



## Looksmaxer-van-NL (Apr 18, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> This applies to black women mostly, though. White women aren't like that. To demonstrate, my gl curry friend got cold approached by a Moroccan girl during daylight hours. He ignored her.
> 
> Kankerhoer wat lul je nou? Heb je zijn side profile niet gezien? Letterlijk Chad-tier.
> 
> ...


truecel denk je dat die zogenaamde ''choosing signals IOI'' cope is of dat chicks legit laten weten dat ze chad willen zonder iets te zeggen


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 18, 2019)

weissbier said:


> If anyone approached me I would punch them


----------



## Absi (Apr 18, 2019)

it never began for us


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 19, 2019)

Looksmaxer-van-NL said:


> truecel denk je dat die zogenaamde ''choosing signals IOI'' cope is of dat chicks legit laten weten dat ze chad willen zonder iets te zeggen


Ik PM je.


----------



## kobecel (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jul 4, 2019)

ogre


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Jul 4, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Just in case you forgot. Happy Thursday.


Reported for necro bumping.


----------



## haircutcel (Jul 4, 2019)

i've never gotten approached but it was made very clear that a girl liked me in eigth grade from everyone telling me that she did. as far as i know they weren't lying and she confirmed she did like me. i think it was because i was unintentionally filling a niche by neglecting myself and having raggedy ass hair and baggy clothes. she wouldn't get rated very high psl but she wasn't fat or ugly, and i found her qt. lifefuel that at least one girl has liked me, but suifuel that i never pursued any kind of relationship. at the same time, i'm pretty autistic and was even more autistic back then, and obviously even more autistic when it comes to talking to girls. so i don't think that any approach or relationship would have turned out well.


----------

